# Honda EU3000is - low power, no eco-throttle and low output voltage



## GlenS (Jul 29, 2021)

I have an older EU3000is with just a couple hundred hours on it. Recently it all of a sudden became hard to start (like over choked) and when it did start, the eco-throttle doesn't work, the power is weak and the output voltage was well under 110v.

Taking it to a local shop, they tell me that the circuit board is toast and its very expensive to fix (CDN$1500 part).

Mr. Google found this nugget which applies to the eu3000i handi but the symptoms are virtually identical. Watch "Honda eu3000i Handi, Low idle, Low power, Overloads. Solved" on YouTube 




The local shop advised that the wiring out of the EU3000is inverter is out the back and no chaffing issues exist.

If in fact the circuit board, thinking perhaps trying to find an old worn out unit and grab the circuit board from that?

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there has been a rash of over loaded eu3000i gens with flashed over stators.
first things first
check the stator!


----------



## Boss (Jul 30, 2021)

Is this an issue with the EU3000S1AN as well or just the handi model?

Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

3000 series...
most overload them with LARGE saws on construction sites...
i have seen 2 saws jacked in to them...
lol
not our crews..
so the old 
"not my circus.... not my monkeys!"
LOL!
most construction crew folks just treat the gens like heck.....
over load, throw them on the ground, bad fuel, out on the rain...
and the heck of it is the honda eu series will take a lot of this..

over time it hot flashes the stator coils...
and the inverter and it lets go...

we have switched over most of our clients to the eu7000is for saws now.
and they are working well!
they just run them in the 120 vac mode for the sites.


----------

